# She Finally Got It



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My antisocial 17 month old female is/ was very dog aggressive. I spent hours working on this issue all winter long. 

I stood freezing out in front of my local Petco almost daily. I chose to stand there with my dog because there is lots of dog traffic going into and out of the store.

I tried every training method I could think of to calm the aggression. It was successful to a certain extent.

A couple of weeks ago when she got a bit more dog aggressive downtown than I was willing to put up with I lifted her up with a dominant dog collar. IT WORKED for the rest of that day and ever since.

The big test came 2 days ago. A lady pulled into a parking space near where we were standing. Before she had the car stopped a big mutt jumped out the window a headed straight for us.

I placed myself between the charging dog and my female. I was able to hold off the dog until the owner got the mutt leashed with a series "no" yells.

When things calmed down I turned around and saw my dog standing there calmly with a loose leash.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You need to go someplace warm !


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You need to go someplace warm !


Very, very soon. Approximately June first.

Had the dogs at the trainers today doing some last minute bitework.

He told me no more socialization for the female. He wants her to remain her usual hateful self. ;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hope to see you down there


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!
I doubt you can over socialize her. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with Bob. I don't think you have anything to worry about as far as this one is concerned. On the dog issue though, it seems like a classic example of how the behaviorist say that the pack leader protects the pack. If you insist to the dog that protecting the pack is your job, not his, you must hold up your end. Seems like it all came together with you holding the dog off and your pooch remembering that you have declared it your job. 

Sounds like she is coming along.

Terrasita


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I smiled and said nothing when he commented "no more socializing". I will have to think about that for awhile.

I spent a lot of time with this dog getting her to accept people outside the pack. I don't want to jeopardize loosing that accomplishment.

He believes she is a real special female when it come to bitework and does not want her to loose that edge.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt she will lose her edge.

I can't see what's wrong with controlling the dog and making her to accept that not all situations call for protection work!!

In my world, what the dog has, it has. I've not seen a dog yet that is willing to protect that has been softened by too much socialising.

It's an unfounded belief of many bitework enthusiasts.

Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't it great when your dog figures it out ?? You can give all the cookies in the world, and I wish this were not true, but you snatch a dog up, man when they believe you, the problem is solved.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Isn't it great when your dog figures it out ?? You can give all the cookies in the world, and I wish this were not true, but you snatch a dog up, man when they believe you, the problem is solved.


What's amazing to me is it only took ONE come to Jesus meeting.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

wanna sell her?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris you should have just bought a dutchie from Mike S.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Chris you should have just bought a dutchie from Mike S.



I really wanted to.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I really wanted to.


What's stopping you? Your wife is stealing beaker-head for SAR training, right? I think you need another dog! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> wanna sell her?


Not a chance! I have so many hours into this dog I can't wait to watch her terrorize Costa Rica. At least after all this hard work it's controlled terror.

They are not accustomed to these kind of dogs there. In fact it was a big learning curve for me to work with her.

Even the patrol dogs there suck. 

I think Jeff O. once said something about "a dog with a Hemi". That's her! My hard work is paying off now.

My hats off to the van Leeuwen's for not compromising their breeding program at all. I think many of you are aware my dog's sire comes from their kennel. The sire's name is Robbie. From what I've heard my dog's dam is kinda off the charts also.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Not a chance! I have so many hours into this dog I can't wait to watch her terrorize Costa Rica. At least after all this hard work it's controlled terror.
> 
> They are not accustomed to these kind of dogs there. In fact it was a big learning curve for me to work with her.
> 
> ...



I was just kidding. I've been asked if I want to sell my dog before. They soooo impressed that he does this and that. It's not because he's special but rather because I spent a shitload of time training the dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I doubt she will lose her edge.
> 
> I can't see what's wrong with controlling the dog and making her to accept that not all situations call for protection work!!
> 
> ...


Yup a dog like Lee's can usually do it all. It is a lot easier to control that fire than try to start a fire with a dog that is not on fire. Usually trainers who have that belief are the ones that all they have been doing is trying to make purses out of pigs ears. Or used to or seen dogs where there is minimal drive to do the work. The more a dog like that sees the better and more confident it will be in the long run. Not all dogs does it have to take 4 years to put a BH on them! 

Look at the work of these Indian Malis and Dutchies especially the Dutchie at approx 1:26 finding the dope and @ 2:32. Some pretty cool stuff .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t412AwI1p1M&NR=1


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It's great to watch at 2:20 when the dog about breaks his neck jumping out of the car.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hope to see you down there


I'll be waiting with a cuba libre (the national booze drink of Costa Rica- Rum, Coke, twist of lime).


----------

